
Trump Is Right, Bush Lied: A Little-Known Part of the Bogus Case for War - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/18/trump-is-right-bush-lied-a-little-known-part-of-the-bogus-case-for-war/
======
bobby_9x
Whether you would like to believe it or not, it's pretty well known that the
weapons were moved. There are top-level military leaders that have described
it in detail.

I'm really tired of hearing this. We could also blame Bill Clinton for 9/11
because he never took out Bin Laden when he had the chance (which is also
documented).

But why bother? We need to focus on the present and the future, not the past.

~~~
bruceb
Moved where, do tell...

